# Breaded Chicken Breast



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't stomach chicken breasts... Chewing them makes me gag.  But they're lean and we gotta do it sometimes. Sooooo to make them easier to eat I needed it to be as close to fried shiken as possible but without being fried.  Here is how I did this.

Take your shiken breasts and cut them in half horizontally. This makes cooking time shorter and the breast will cook more evenly with a uniform thickness.

In a food processor toss in some walnuts.  Turn them into a dust. You can leave it a little chunky. You're not looking for perfection here.  You will use these walnuts in place of flour to bread the shiken.

In a bowl, crack a couple eggs and wisk with a little heavy cream.  Just enough cream to make the eggs less snot consistency.

Spread the walnuts out on a plate.

Dip the shiken in the egg/cream mix and then coat in the walnuts.

Spray a sheet pan with that fake grease crap, lay the shiken out with plenty of space between each peace and then spray the top with the fake grease crap.

Bake at 350-400 until done (165 degrees Fahrenheint internally).


----------



## Jada (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to eating chicken breast like crazy but after a while I get sick of it, I'm going to try Ur recipe. I don't have a food processor so I guess I can put it in a bowl and smash it .


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty sweet recipe man, thanks for sharing.  I never thought of using walnuts as a coating for chicken.  I usually let some Ezekiel bread stale a bit then through that in food processor. I gonna give your recipe a shot this weekend.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds good... You can ground chiken n cook it like a burger too... Lol... It is good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2013)

Jada said:


> I used to eating chicken breast like crazy but after a while I get sick of it, I'm going to try Ur recipe. I don't have a food processor so I guess I can put it in a bowl and smash it .



Put it in a ziplock and suck the air out of it. Then smash them up with a mallot or hammer gently.



mattyice said:


> Sounds good... You can ground chiken n cook it like a burger too... Lol... It is good.



I used to do that too. It got to a point where I was grinding my chicken up with the kitchen aid. Got sick of all the extra cleaning and just started buying ground turkey.  Only way I can really eat poultry now a days is to cook in a pan with taco seasoning. Even that is getting hard. I really don't like poultry all that much. 

I'm looking to do a carb-backloading diet though so a meal of shiken and nuts is something I want to get used to.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 22, 2013)

being Hispanic.  we also boil our shiken with spices.  
baking always states good.  I try and avoid frying.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2013)

sparticus said:


> being Hispanic. * we also boil our shiken with spices.  *
> baking always states good.  I try and avoid frying.




Does it come out dry and nasty? What kind of spices?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 22, 2013)

fuck no pOb.  we then shread it for tostadas.   or in salads.  

and the left over chicken stock....I use it for my puerto rican rice.

spices choppes oregano.  black pepper seasoned salt and at times red/green bell peppers.  with ground cummin.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 22, 2013)

I was messing with similar recipes and they were good but i got tired of it. 

Finally started looking for a teriyaki bowl type place so I went to each Asian place and spoke to the owner and told them "I am local, I am a bodybuilder, I need to eat ass loads of food, make me clean chicken & rice at a decent price and I will come every day or every other day" most of them just charged me the normal price and I never returned... Found one of those all you can eat Asian buffets and talked to the owner who worked me a deal. After I buy the Walmart chicken and basically cut off half the weight from the fat and bone chunks and parts that are starting to turn white it ends up costing the same or more to cook it myself. The owner now calls me "my dear" and jumps to help me every time I walk in as well as admires my big muscles... Thank god i found a place close to me it helps so much.

Sorry for the hijack... But find a good Asian and they will cut you a deal


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been making chicken breast CASHOUT style lately. I've been using marinades to cook them with. (pour the marinade in the slow cooker with the chicken)

OH POB I blame you for me consuming massive amounts of PB CUPS. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 22, 2013)

That sounds like a very good breading. I bet it tastes great.


----------



## Azog (Mar 22, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> I've been making chicken breast CASHOUT style lately. I've been using marinades to cook them with. (pour the marinade in the slow cooker with the chicken)
> 
> OH POB I blame you for me consuming massive amounts of PB CUPS. I'm just sayin.




This. 10lbs in a slow cooker with a fuckload of chili powder, paprika, cayenne, black pepper, crushed red pepper, salt substitute, chopped garlic (a lot...), chopped cilantro, lemon juice, and a couple of chopped serrano chiles. Not too bad... I put the same mix in my rice cooker with my brown rice. Been doing this for nearly 2 months no problems yet. Although, I have been a machine lately. Not 1 bite of food off my diet. Pays off big time too. Gained 5lbs the past month and shredded up even more!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 22, 2013)

Pillar loves nuts. All differents types too!  Lol. I may have to try this home dawg


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 22, 2013)

Ill have to give that a try.  My fave is chiken breasess in the crock pot Cook 'em up, shread them and add black beans.  I make enough for several days and you can add what ever spices or salsa you want when you heat it up.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Boiled chiken n add taco mix is good.  We often fry large turkey and chicken in propane fry rig. Its delish and doesnt retain the grease like traditional fried chickn.  Grease 350 °cook 15 mins per 1lb rub outside of chix or turkey with kosher salt and cayenne pepper... Drop in fryer. Do this outdoors or risk setting your house on fire. Lol


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

Man i needed some of these recipes as grilled chicken and baked is gettig old!


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 23, 2013)

I too hate zeee chikan breast.  Won't touch it.  Lean pork tenderloin, lean beef, tuna, shrimp is all I eat.  

Thanks for the recipes I am going to try them out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2013)

Bump for more shiken recipes. I hate straight-up baked / boiled shiken.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a pressure cooker... that came with a hardcopy receipe book.  but I  don't even use it.

beef and steak mostly


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I have a pressure cooker... that came with a hardcopy receipe book.  but I  don't even use it.
> 
> beef and steak mostly



Eating steak and rice at present. Post-squats, not much better in life.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 24, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I was messing with similar recipes and they were good but i got tired of it.
> 
> Finally started looking for a teriyaki bowl type place so I went to each Asian place and spoke to the owner and told them "I am local, I am a bodybuilder, I need to eat ass loads of food, make me clean chicken & rice at a decent price and I will come every day or every other day" most of them just charged me the normal price and I never returned... Found one of those all you can eat Asian buffets and talked to the owner who worked me a deal. After I buy the Walmart chicken and basically cut off half the weight from the fat and bone chunks and parts that are starting to turn white it ends up costing the same or more to cook it myself. The owner now calls me "my dear" and jumps to help me every time I walk in as well as admires my big muscles... Thank god i found a place close to me it helps so much.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack... But find a good Asian and they will cut you a deal



You get a happy ending with that yard bird?

Lol, respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Mar 26, 2013)

Made me some beer can chicken this past weekend:

Beer can chicken saesoning purchased at the store

1 Bone in breasts, zuchinni, squash, potatoes, all in a big piece of foil, with beer of ur choosin!

Wrapp it up, dump in some beer and throw the wrapped breasts on the bbq

Add more beer as time progresses, 

I used:
Fat tire
Blue moon
Orange shocktop

Then proceeded to drink the rest  yummy dinner!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 27, 2013)

POB should have his own nude cooking show


----------



## TheExperiment (May 31, 2013)

Make you some Chicken Marsala my friend..

Healthy for you, plus it incorporates breaded chicken, eggs, mushrooms, etc...


----------

